# Help! 40 people for pulled pork!



## maya2blue (Mar 25, 2008)

I have forty people coming for a gathering at the end of May. I would like to smoke some pork shoulder for pulled pork and I need to let my butcher know pretty soon HOW MANY shoulders I need. Any suggestions?
Harve


----------



## richtee (Mar 25, 2008)

I always over estimate. But an Lb raw weight per is what I use. Works out to maybe .75 cooked. 2 BIG sammies each. 3 normals.

Others here have much more experience with crowds/catering... I just know my party buds and their appetites. And them wanting doggie bags.

Others will be by to offer much better advice  :{)


----------



## richtee (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh and welcome to SMF. Fill us in on your equipment, experience, location, etc. Helps us give more accurate answers, plus we're nosy  ;{)


----------



## teeotee (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Maya and welcome to the smf ...... i've read on a post recently that you can expect get a 50% to 60% yield from a butt. So 4 - 5 lbs out of an 8 lber. At roughly 1/2 lb servings per person (generous to allow for seconds) you're looking at 4 - 5 8lb butts. If in doubt go more then can always freeze any left overs for future dinners and sandwiches. 

I only done my first butt a few weekends back and followed meows "basic pulled pork" sticky method posted in the pork section. That was the best pork i have ever done.

Good luck


----------



## packplantpath (Mar 25, 2008)

We always assume 3/4 lb per person, and never run out.  Not professionals by any means though.


----------



## davenh (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! 

Good info! I have a family bbq in a couple of months and was going to change things up and go with smoked food, some pulled pork, ribs and chicken.


----------



## geob (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a party each October and usually 40 to 50 people attend each year.  I smoke 3 butts and along with other goodies, people have enough to bring home.  

May not work out this year as I'm going to try some other things I've learned scrolling the threads on smf.

Smoking


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome maya2blue!   In my experience, I've found you can expect to loose anywhere from 30 - 50 % of raw weight during a smoke.  As Richtee and teeotee said, over plan.  You dont want to come up short of pork with alot of hungry friends and family.  Can always freeeze or give takehome bags.


----------



## ba_loko (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  Here is an excel spread sheet that may come in handy.

Linky

It's a little cumbersome, but it will answer your questions about "per person" quantities.  

Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## kookie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site...............Lots of great info here................


----------



## capt dan (Mar 26, 2008)

could probably get by with 4 of them if they are 7-9 lbs to start with, but I would do 5, cuz folks will ask for some to go!


----------



## jmedic25 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah 4-5 8-9 lbs will be plenty.  I always go big because pork shoulder is cheap.  Make some extra, you will only spend a few extra bucks.  When you do ribs its a much more tough estamate.  Good luck post some pics.

Welcome aboard,


----------



## lc in va (Mar 27, 2008)

last year I had a gathering of about 40 to 50 people, smoked 4 butts and lots of other food and Ihad way to much.


----------

